# Fluffy's Condo Life



## Flopsy (Nov 20, 2006)

Well I'm back for now everyone! Have you missed me? Well I've recently felt bad for not updating anything since... April 23. I still... gosh miss him and I will never ever get over Flopsy, big hole in my heart that's not going to heal. Fluffy is now a healthy 5 year old Netherland Dwarf. 

Beginnings & Ends: http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=8196&amp;forum_id=6&amp;highlight=flopsys+lakefront

As some of you know I was trying to adopt a rabbit, but the rescuenever responded and my town's SPCA doesn't have rabbits. So I don't know, I really want another rabbit for Fluffy because I know hasto be dying of loneliness. So I update here for any news on that.

Anyway a week after Flopsy passed I convinced my dad to let Fluffy live inside in my room. I made him an NIC condo with the cubes I bought in January (trying to convince my dad that Flopsy and Fluffy could live inside, of course he wouldn't let me). But Fluffy's condo is four levels. The bottom lower three have carpet that we lucky found, that one of the new houses had extra pieces that they didn't need. The top level has a thick comforter, Fluffy never went up there until recently since its been getting colder he sleeps up there all the time.

Now for the pictures! These are from a few days ago but yous knowing me I'll have lots more up in no time!






"Ah, wrong way"!





"Your mine now Blade of Grass"!





Beautiful stance





"Wow, whats a house doing there"?

-Ashley, Flopsy:bunnyangel:, & Fluffy


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Nov 20, 2006)

Welcome back, Ashley! 

Fluffy looks great and I'm sure he is loving being indoors withyou! I'm so glad your dad let you bring himto livein your room.

I remember when Flopsy passed. I still get teary thinkingabout your posts from that horrible time. I know Flopsy knewyou loved him with all your heart. 

Don't be a stranger!


----------



## Haley (Nov 20, 2006)

Fluffy is so adorable! I just love his coloring.

Thats great that he's living indoors with you. I find that its easierto spend time with them when they are indoors. His cage soundswonderful!

Oh, and I love how you said it has been getting colder..I noticed youlive in Florida. What, is it down to a whopping 70 degrees orso?! I'll trade ya!

:winkCant wait to see more pics! We need to see this cage as well!


----------



## Linz_1987 (Nov 21, 2006)

Ah! I remember you Your the one withthe groovy looking grass. Hehe! Welcomeback! Your bunnie is so cute! 

Im glad you got to keep your buns indoors too!


----------



## naturestee (Nov 21, 2006)

Hi Flopsy! Yes I have missed you and I'm so glad you're back! :hug2:

Sounds like Fluffy's really liking the pampered indoor life. And I'm with Haley- cold? What cold?


----------



## Flopsy (Nov 21, 2006)

Well I've taken a lot of pictures of his condo and when he comes out I'll take some of him. My rabbit loving friend Stephanie came over and was ecstatic and told me that in two weeks her parent's friends are bringing over their three rabbits and five babies for her to pet sit!! And she told me I could bring Fluffy over so he can play. I should have the pictures up later today or tomorrow.

-------------------------------------------------

Snuggys Mom: :hug:

Haley: Yeah that's FAFREEZING :scared:--that's what it's doing to my hair to, dumb static.

Linz: I've missed ya and Pepper and Dottie! Yeah dumb groovy itchy grass..

Naturestee: Pampered life? Haha, he has alotta toys but notas much as your bun's homemade ones,I made him some of thosetowel cardboard tubes that hang from the tops of the ceilings throughhe loves those.

Edit-Ok I only have pictures of the condo because my mom needs the camera for work tonight





Welcome to Florida Sunset Condos 





The foyer with 28" ceiling, with upper window, carpeting. Also kitchen with litter flooring





Underneath second floor





Blocked three wall privacy room





Haycellar and second floor





Third story playroom, with outside view for visual stimulation





"Yes, this is my most favorite floor where I love to lounge all the time".





Winter room for those colder days and nights, also has window





Thank you for visiting Florida Sunset Condos





Couple hours later, look at the look he was giving me or maybe he's just content being all warm





No, he's most definitely staring me down.



-Ashley, Fluffy & Flopsy(angel bunny)


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 24, 2006)

So cute. I read your other thread. Made me cry. So sorry you had to go through that.


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Nov 24, 2006)

Wow! That is a palace fit for a little king! 

Great job on the condo!


----------



## maherwoman (Nov 27, 2006)

Aww...what a wonderful condo your baby has! And he looks so happy in it, too!


----------



## lalena2148 (Nov 27, 2006)

Awww...Fluffy looks like my baby Drizzle.Great looking condo and so much thought into where to placeit. I bet he loves the window!


----------



## Flopsy (Dec 13, 2006)

On Sunday was my babies' GOTCHA DAY! Fluffy is now offically five in my book. Spent $30 at petco on Fluffy.

I've taken lots of pictures. My friend down the road ispetsitting more than 10 rabbits and I'm gonna try to arrange a playdate for him.

-Ashley


----------



## mambo101 (Dec 13, 2006)

That is truly one spoiled bunny! That condo looks great!


----------



## Flopsy (Feb 12, 2007)

Went to Petco again yesturday. Ibought him a straw mat and refilled my treat stash. I alsobought a second water bottle for the cage to ease my fear of while I'mat school him breaking his back and not being able to getwater. Yeah, I'm very.. uh I don't know, watchful ever senseFlopsy.  (Still cry shesh) Pictures are soon tocome, I don't want to just take pictures of him in my room cause thenthey'll seem repetitive because his forte is outdoors and it rainedtoday. :?


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 12, 2007)

You are a great bunny slave. Don't you worry.


----------



## Flopsy (Sep 15, 2007)

Fluffy is still here and has a new friend! Meet pumpkin, my boyfriend Jason got her for me on Tuesday.





"Yumm plastic bag."





"Do you have treats?"





"Yes, I'm precious and I understand that completely. Now step a side and follow me through this curious world of clothes and slipper bunnies"





"Life=Good"





"Chyeah, you wish you had it this good."





"Just another day exploring the world."





"Whatcha got there?"










"MY delicious pine cone."





"Quite following meeee."





Cleaning her belly





Best Present Eva! love=boyfriend





"Mmmmm wood. MMMM treated painted wood."





"Can't keep up with a moving bunny can ya?"





"This is mine... this is mine... OH and this is MINE."





"Smoking some hay."





Timothy hay what can a bun want more?





"Yet another piece of hay, god I'm gonna put a hole in someone's wallet."





"Love me America <3"

-Ashley & Fluffy & Pumpkin


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Sep 15, 2007)

:shock:

I love Pumpkin's markings!! I'm going to steal him too~~


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Sep 15, 2007)

Pumpkin is so beautiful!

We need more pics of Fluffy!


----------



## Flopsy (Sep 15, 2007)

XxMontanaxX: Aww thanks.

Phinnsmommy: I've got three new ones, but he's not very active since he's whole foot abcess dealio.

Reintroducing Fluffy, Florida Sunset's Sunkist Ray of Hope





Fluffy is back!





He is obsessed with grooming everything that looks like a rabbit, except pumpkin.





Under the bed without a flash of hope.


----------



## swanlake (Sep 16, 2007)

aww i love your buns!! pumkpin seems like a fun bun to have around!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Sep 19, 2007)

I love Pumpkin and Fluffy! Especially Fluffy, what a cutie patootie. Great pics!
I just noticed the title is misspelled, I'll change that for you.


----------



## naturestee (Sep 19, 2007)

EEE! I looooove little baby Pumpkin! How old is she?

Fluffy is adorable as ever. I love his color, especially on a Nethie.


----------



## Flopsy (Sep 22, 2007)

Swanlake- Yeah she is! She is a little ball of fire when I let her out of her condo. Binky here, binky there. She really settled in quickly.

AngelnStuffy-Pumpkin always wants to be close to Fluffy it aggravates him sometimes. Haha he gets his exercise that way. It is nice having him with a friend now he grooms her whenever she lies down next to him. I knew he would love her because he was the same with Flopsy. He loves to groom. I've never had a problem with bonding rabbits. I'm still saving up anyway to spay Pumpkin. We aren't really sure if she is a girl, but she hasen't spayed or "dropped", so until that happens.... I want her to be a girl. Haha.

NatureStee- I'm not sure how old Pumpkin is, but when we got Flopsy and Fluffy they certainly weren't 8 weeks yet. I guess she is probably ten weeks.

-------

And now a couple of new pics!

















-Ashley :wave: & Fluffy:anotherbun& Pumpkin:rabbithop


----------



## Flopsy (Sep 25, 2007)

Update: Pumpkin is a boy


----------



## Flopsy (Jun 23, 2008)

I recently found some picture from last year of Pumpkin's first outside outting!! He didn't really know what to make of it so he kindof just sat in one place. He does the same thing in his run, he really is a house rabbit .





Getting ready to slip on his harness


----------



## Alexah (Jun 24, 2008)

Pumpkin and Fluffy are both so cute. I can't wait to see more pics of them and here more stories of their antics! Keep 'em comin'!

:biggrin2:.


----------



## Flopsy (Sep 11, 2008)

[align=center]arty0002:Happy Gotchya Day Pumpkin!!!!!!!arty0002:[/align]
[align=center]:bunnyheart:bunnydance::hearts::birthday:hearts::bunnydance::bunnyheart
:big kiss::rabbithop
Mommy loves you!
[/align]


----------

